# Long Cycle Time For Heater



## mlindberg (Apr 30, 2007)

Does anyone else have this problem?
When the furnace is set to say 62 deg at night, trailer will get very cold
and heater will not come on. Finally when it gets veery cold, furnace will turn on.
Then it runs and overshoots set temp. and cooks me out of bed. Usually I have to 
get up and turn it off.
Also, does display on remote have to be on during use?
Sometimes I will set furnace or a/c to desired temp., then turn and cover remote
and shut it off to conserve batteries in remote.(on 3rd set of batteries in 1 yr.)


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

What type of themostat is in your TT? If this was like a in home type for heating only I would say that the anticipater needed to be adjusted or the contacts need to be cleaned. James


----------



## mlindberg (Apr 30, 2007)

GarethsDad said:


> What type of themostat is in your TT? If this was like a in home type for heating only I would say that the anticipater needed to be adjusted or the contacts need to be cleaned. James


It is a Carrier V unit. I assume the thermistor in the roof controls temp.....?


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

partytime said:


> What type of themostat is in your TT? If this was like a in home type for heating only I would say that the anticipater needed to be adjusted or the contacts need to be cleaned. James


It is a Carrier V unit. I assume the thermistor in the roof controls temp.....?
[/quote]
Yes the thermistor controls the temp. Check to make sure the orange tip is showing through the ceiling trim panel on the unit. I had a 26rs that had the same problem as yours and the thermistor was pushed up into the panel and never got an good room temp reading.

John


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

I have the same Carrier V and it does the same thing, its a bit of a PITA. I do the same thing with the batt in the remote because when they die then your SOL unless you use the emergency button..... I got a small electric heater to try to stabilize the temp but havent had great results. I have found that keeping everything closed so the temp inside stablizes works but it takes a while to do that. I feel your pain.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Once the temperature is set with the remote you can turn off the remote.

As mentioned make sure the thermistor is visible. It should stick out of the ceiling AC panel about 1/8".

The only way to improve the dead band in the heater cycle is to install a hard wired wall mount thermostat. The Carrier has about a 3 or 4 degree dead band.


----------



## mlindberg (Apr 30, 2007)

Sounds like a common problem.
I wonder if there is an adjustment that matches the furnace 
to the roof unit?
Or does the Carrier house all the controls,
and simply tells the heater to turn on.



CamperAndy said:


> Once the temperature is set with the remote you can turn off the remote.
> 
> As mentioned make sure the thermistor is visible. It should stick out of the ceiling AC panel about 1/8".
> 
> The only way to improve the dead band in the heater cycle is to install a hard wired wall mount thermostat. The Carrier has about a 3 or 4 degree dead band.


OK cool, I will continue to turn off remote.
Probe is approx 1/8" down.
I may look into hard wired then. I'm guessing I have about a 20 deg swing


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

20 deg....mine is not that bad. Maybe 8 deg, thats my guess. I think I will go look for the probe, it has to be up their somewhere.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Yeah my Carrier V has the same problem way to much hysteresis or better known as dead band. I hate that remote control just something to get lost and every time I want to use it the batteries are dead. As soon as I can get some time to study the the schematic I will change over to a wall stat and be done with that stupid remote.

BTW if anyone needs a copy of the of the Carrier Air V service manual ( this is not the operaters manual you get with the TT but the shop service manual) just Click here lost of good info.

Bill


----------



## mlindberg (Apr 30, 2007)

N7OQ said:


> Yeah my Carrier V has the same problem way to much hysteresis or better known as dead band. I hate that remote control just something to get lost and every time I want to use it the batteries are dead. As soon as I can get some time to study the the schematic I will change over to a wall stat and be done with that stupid remote.
> 
> BTW if anyone needs a copy of the of the Carrier Air V service manual ( this is not the operaters manual you get with the TT but the shop service manual) just Click here lost of good info.
> 
> Bill


Thanks for the link N7OQ!


----------

